# Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2005)

Hallo !!

Seit zwei Monaten werden regelmäßig Leistungen der Firma Rate one GmbH in der Höhe von 9,99 Euro auf meiner Handyrechnung (T-Com) verbucht.
Leider kann ich mit den Leistungen, sowie mit der Firma nichts anfangen.
Ein Telefongespräch mit der automatischen Auskunft der Firma ergab, dass ich keine Leistungen der Firma in Anspruch nehme (???). 
Als ich dann endlich einen Ansprechpartner der besagten Firma am Telefon hatte, konnte mir nur gesagt werden, dass es sich um Abonnement handle. Weitere Daten könnte man nur nach Erhalt meiner Handyrechnung ermitteln. 
Eigentlich bin ich nicht bereit meine Handyrechnung zu übermitteln. Ich finde es schon schlimm genug, dass die meine Handynummer haben. 

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich denn jetzt noch ??

Anwalt einschalten ???

Danke und Gruß
gast :cry:


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2005)

Diese Einstellung ist so was, wie auf die Hinterbeine stellen - wenn Du Klärung in der Sache finden willst, dann musst Du Dich mit RateOne in Verbindung setzen und zwar so, dass Deine widersprüchliche Haltung auf soliden Beinen steht.

RateOne GmbH ist ein Tochterunternehmen der DTMS AG.


----------



## Julia1602 (8 August 2005)

*Rate One*

Ich hab das jetzt auch gehabt mit RateOne!! Angeblich wäre ich im Chat gewesen und hätte mir auch noch einiges runtergeladen!  Hab da jetzt ne gekürzte Form meiner Rechnung hingeschickt!! Warte auf Klärung.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2005)

*Ich auch*

Moin,

Auf meiner T-Mobile  Rechnung habe ich auch eine Position der Firma RatOne in höhe von 29,95 Euro. Ich habe die Firma angeschrieben und um Informationen gebeten, welche Daten sie von mir haben und welchen Vertrag wir haben.

Die Firma RateOne teilt mir in einem Schreiben mit, dass ich eine teure Kundenhotline anrufen soll und/oder meine Mobiltelefonrechnung zusenden soll. Damit würde ich berechtigtes Interesse an meinen Daten zeigen. Das berichtige Interesse ist aber laut Datenschutzgesetz mit der Anfrage durch mich schon gezeigt. Ich sende denen gar nichts zu.

Morgen (25.12.2005) mache ich eine Anzeige, wegen Verstoss gegen das Bundes -Datenschutzgesetz. Ausserdem bekommt die Firma von mir eine Rechnung, für den Arbeitsaufwand.

Guten Rutsch noch und nicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen.

Gruß
Friemel


----------



## Reducal (25 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Ich auch*



			
				Gast2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Das berichtige Interesse ist aber laut Datenschutzgesetz mit der Anfrage durch mich schon gezeigt. Ich sende denen gar nichts zu.


Du musst Dir das so vorstellen - die RateOne hat nur Deine Telefonnummer, die weiß nicht, wer derjenige ist, der mit einer Postadresse und Namen an sie heran tritt. Nun wollen Sie von Dir die Rechnung, auf der sowohl die Telefonnummer als auch die Anschrift des Widerspruchsführers steht. Wenn Du jedoch nciht bezahlst, erhält die RateOne den kompletten Datensatz von der T-Mobile und muss selbst versuchen an die ausstehende Forderung zu gelangen.



			
				Gast2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ...mache ich eine Anzeige, wegen Verstoss gegen das Bundes -Datenschutzgesetz.


Und wo soll da ein Verstoß gewesen sein?



			
				Friemel schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem bekommt die Firma von mir eine Rechnung, für den Arbeitsaufwand.


Das ist ja nun dann doch nur ge-"FRIEMEL", schade um´s Porto!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 November 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Ich erhalte ständig irgendwelche Handysprüche.
Darunter steht dann eine Summe, von 2,99 Euro pro SMS.
Ich habe mit der Firma Rateone, oder irgend Jemand anders, welchen ich überhaupt nicht kenne, auch keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen.
Es werden mir aber ständig, sehr hohe Telefonkosten, auf meiner Festnetzabrechnungen erstellt, welche ich dann erschwerend auch noch, bezahlen muss.
Das ist doch so, überhaupt nicht zulässig.
Wer ist überhaupt RATEONE?
Dürfen die so Etwas überhaupt machen?
[......]
Ich bekomme auch keine Resonanz, von der Firma, oder von der Person!
Ich habe blos eine Telefonnumer, mit der ich nicht weiter komme.

So Etwas muss gesetzlich verboten- und dann bestraft werden.
Das ist auf jedenfall meine Meinung dazu.

Mfg.
Gast


----------



## Unregistriert (28 November 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Ich sage mal den Spruch, welchen ich dauernd, auf mein Handy erhalte.

(Es git ein Leben vor dem Tod.
Lass es und geniessen.)

Und dafür muss ich immer, 2,99 Euro bezahlen.
Diesen Spruch erhalte, seit 2 Monaten, des öfteren.

Und ich kann diese SMS, mit der Nr. 89999 überhaupt nicht stoppen.
Das ist mir jedenfalls bislang, noch nicht gelungen. 

[........]

Mfg.
Gast

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. Bei aller verständlichen Empörung, bitte für das Forum rechtlich unbedenkliche Formulierungen verwenden. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Mit Rate One GmbH konnte ich gar nicht anfangen, ich habe auch Probleme der gleicher Art und habe es geschafft, die Verantwortliche Personnen die da hinten stecken heraus zu finden. Ich habe gesagt, dass ich Anzeige bei der Polizei stellen werde. Die haben sofort reagiert.

Wenn es möchte, kann sich für Rate One GmbH mit Herrn [...]

Wer die SMS sendet ist der Firma Dokado Ltd. Marienstr. 3, 30171 Hannover, Telefon: 01805 / 578730. Verantwortlich ist Herrn [...]

ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg gegen diese [ edit] .

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

_[Spezialmodus]_Den Begriff "Polizei" sollte man mMn hier auf die Wort-Sperrliste setzen!_[Spezialmodus]_


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Rate One GmbH Über diese Firma recherchiere ich auch gerade. Sie Wickelt SMS Zahlungen für die Internetseite erotikdating.de ab. Hier könnten auch die genannten Beträge kommen, die weiter oben erwähnt werden. Knapp 10 Euro für den Monatsbeitrag und knapp 30 Euro für den Dreimonatsbeitrag.


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Rate One GmbH Über diese Firma recherchiere ich auch gerade.


...und weiter, forum gehts?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Hallo. Habe die gleichen Probleme. Gibt's schon was neues? Hab mächtigen Hals auf die...


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Auch ich habe Probleme mit RateOne. Heute habe ich meine Handyrechnung erhalten. Ich habe ein Duovertrag und bei meinem Mann stand Sms Premiumtarif über 40 Euro. Da war ich doch sehr erschrocken, zudem mein Mann eigendlich kaum Sms schreibt. Er soll 25 verschickt haben. Wobei 4 an earnmobile GmbH gingen.
Nun lasse ich es gerade Technisch Überprüfen, das rit man mir, als ich mit meinem Handyanbieter telefonierte.
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt.
Wenn es bewiesen wir das die sms nicht verschickt worden sind, muss ich es dann doch zahlen?
Nachdem was ich hier und in anderen Foren gelesen hab bin ich doch echt geschockt was die da machen.


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... geschockt was die da machen.


...wen meinst du mit die da?


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Die da meinte ich RateOne.

Nun ist es so, das man nicht für ausgehnde sms bezahlt, sondern für eingehende. So hat man mir das heute von meinem Hnadyanbieter gesagt. Er meinte das ich dort anrufen soll und fragen soll woher die meine Nummer haben. Mit Anzeige drohen, wenn es nicht sofort aufhört. Lach ich mich gerade kaputt, denn schon erhält man zwei weitere sms von RateOne, bei der anderen Firma wird sofort aufgelegt. Jetzt ruf ich erstmal die Verbraucherzentrale an und werde mich weiter Informieren.
Ansonsten werde ich die Nummer wechseln, weil dies wohl der einzigste weg ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Bei der Verbraucherzentrale komme ich momentan nicht durch. Werde es weiterhin probieren. Hab die Nummer ändern lassen, das ganze kostet 15 euro ist mir aber lieber als weiter sms zu empfangen. 
Rechnung muss ich erstmal zahlen, wobei ich eine beschwerde einreichen soll. Auf gut Glück könnte ich das Geld wieder zurück bekommen.
Bei mein Handyanbieter ist es so, kommen genug beschwerden über diese kurzwahlen, werden die dann gesperrt.


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mit Anzeige drohen, wenn es nicht sofort aufhört.


Unsinn! Hier liegt keine Straftat vor und das wissen i. d. R. die TK-Unternehmen und werden sich davon nicht beeindrucken lassen. Diejenigen, die nix wissen sind zumeist die Call-Center-Mitarbeiter, die das Gespräch ohnehin nur abbügeln sollen - aber denen ist das Hirngespinst Anzeige ohnehin egal, da es sie nicht betrifft.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Hallo zusammen,
bin gerade über google hier gelandet, als ich auf der Suche nach Info's über die Rateone war...
Mein Sohn hat letzte Woche im Chat ein Mädchen "kennengelernt". Sie schickte ihm eine normale SMS ( 0152-... ) mit der Bitte, sie würde ihn gerne "kennenlernen". Nun, im jugendlichen Leichtsinn ( er ist 18J. ) hat er darauf geantwortet. Die folgenden SMS der "Dame" kamen von der Kurzwal 81166. Keine Mitteilung über Abo, kosten für SMS oder ähnlichem.. Freitag dann wurden unsere Handys ( Family Tafrif ) alle komplett für den Ausgang gesperrt. Mein Nachfragen beim Betreiber hat ergeben: innerhalb von drei Tagen ist eine Kostenrechnung von über €900,- entstanden ( wir liegen normal nie über €15,- pro Handy )!!! Erklärung: Premium SMS der Rateone, Sohnemann muß auch für, bei ihm, eingehende SMS bezahlen!!!!!
Der Betreiber hat uns nun die eine Handynummer gewechselt, damit keine weiteren Kosten entstehen. Den die Sperre bezieht sich nur auf den Handyausgang. 
Es ist nicht möglich, bei der angegebenen Servicenummer ( 01805-5890111 / 01805-890111 ) der Rateone, jemanden persönlich zu erreichen. Eine Computerstimme gibt Auskünfte, die keine sind. Die kostenlose Servicenummer ( 0800-7283663 ) existiert nicht mehr. Bei der angegebenen Firmenfestnetznummer ( habe ich im Internet gefunden ) wird man schön weiterverbunden: sprich, es wird, nachdem man sein Anliegen genannt hat, eingehängt!!
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht?? Eingehende SMS müssen gezahlt werden?
Hat jemand einen rechtlichen Hinweis, was man tun kann? Wir müssen nun erst einmal die €1000,- an unseren Handybetreiber bezahlen ( im März, denn die Kosten sind ja erst letzte Woche entstanden ), spich, unsere Telefone sind nur eingeschränkt zu nutzen.
Bin für jeden Tip oder Hilfestellung dankbar!!!
Ach ja, die bewußte "Dame" ist im Chat abgeeldet...


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Versuch doch mal hier ob du das abmelden oder mehr rauskriegen kannst.
https://ssl.smssupport.net/

Es ist in der Tat möglich, daß eingehende Sms Kosten verursachen.
Darauf muss aber hingewiesen werden.

Dtms bietet seinem Kunden RateOne folgende Optionen an:


> Dabei werden entweder die vom Nutzer abgeschickten SMS oder (bei einem Abonnement) die vom Nutzer empfangenen SMS über die Mobilfunkrechnung bzw. das Prepaid-Guthaben abgerechnet.



Der Rechnung würde ich auf jeden Fall widersprechen und erst nach Klärung zahlen.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Welcher Chat war das?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Hallo und Danke für die Rückantworten!
Der Chat: ilove.de 

Das Problem mit der Rechnung: solange wir die rechnung nicht bei unserem Handybetreiber zahlen, sind natür lich die Telefone nur für den Ausgang zu nutzen. Hatten damls den Familytarif gewählt, damit wir untereinander kostenlos telefonieren können. Mein Mann ist beruflich die ganze Woche unterwegs und so können wir unsere Festnetzkosten gering halten, den vom Festnetz auf das Handy ist ja nicht ganz so günstig....


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Hallo,

ich bin Geschäftskunde bei T-Mobile und hab auf meiner Rechnung beträge der skurielen Rateone Gmbh stehen.
Ich habe sofort mit der GK Servicenummer telefoniert und diese melden dieses Problem weiter und diese Rateone wird jetzt mehr oder weniger Probleme mit der Rechtsabteilung von T-mobile bekommen.
Folgende bitte jeder betroffene mit original T-Mobile Vertrag mit diesem Problem bitte die 2202 (kostenlos) anrufen und das Problem dem Kundencenter Melden.
Viele Fälle = Viele Probleme für Rateone

kleiner Tipp man kann um dem ganzen vorzubeugen einen sogenannte Drittanbieter Sperre auf den Vertrag schalten lassen welche kostenlos ist und solchen Problemen vorbeugt. Einfach an der Hotline nachfragen die Buchen das gleich drauf!

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und diese Rateone wird jetzt mehr oder weniger Probleme mit der Rechtsabteilung von T-mobile bekommen.
> Folgende bitte jeder betroffene mit original T-Mobile Vertrag mit diesem Problem bitte die 2202 (kostenlos) anrufen und das Problem dem Kundencenter Melden.
> Viele Fälle = Viele Probleme für Rateone


Das wäre zu wünschen und bleibt zu hoffen, allein: mit dem Glauben hapert es... RateOne = dtms. Von Ärger für die seitens Magenta habe ich noch nie gehört


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Rate One GmbH Über diese Firma recherchiere ich auch gerade. Sie Wickelt SMS Zahlungen für die Internetseite erotikdating.de ab. Hier könnten auch die genannten Beträge kommen, die weiter oben erwähnt werden. Knapp 10 Euro für den Monatsbeitrag und knapp 30 Euro für den Dreimonatsbeitrag.



Hallo an an alle ich bekomme auch jeden Monat ZUSÄTZLICH 9,90Euro von dieser Rate one GmbH
bei meiner Händy Rechnung bei WIE ICH DORT ANGERUFEN HATTE LACHTE MAN MICH AUS obwohl ich diesen anbieter nie in anspruch genommen habe 
gehe Heute noch zur Kripo und erstatte Anzeige ich hoffe das ihr es auch alle machen werdet 
solche Leute gehören einfach im den Knast


----------



## oldspice (3 April 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

oh je.!! es ist schlimm. ich bin soweit bei T-Com zu kündigen um diese rate one endlich los zu werden. 
interressanterweis erklährte mir aber ein mitarbeiter der T-Com wörtlich " die T_Com verdient
ja bei der sache auch mit.!"  na bitte ! ich bekamm auch einige e-mail links der verantwortlichen. bei bedarf gerne bei mir abrufen. 
ich habe gegen diese fa. durch meinen anwalt strafantrag gestellt. ich werde auch
von meiner t-com rechnung die angeforderten beträge abziehen.( wurde mir von einem
mitarbeiter per sms empfohlen.) ansonnsten---zum teufel mit T-Com---! 
anders geht es scheinbar nicht.
                                      RN


----------



## oldspice (3 April 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

hier noch die e-mail adr der direkt verantwortlichen von rate one gmbh :
**@****.DE   und
*****@****.de

ich habe gegen diese leute oder was auch immer die sind , durch meinen anwalt
strafantrg stellen lassen.


----------



## derDaniel (4 April 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Ich bekomme seit Januar ebenfalls 9,90 abgezogen und wüsste nicht wo ich mich angemeldet haben soll. Zu anfang dachte ich mir dabei noch nichts weil ich öfter EBooks über Handy zahle. Aber nicht in dem Maße ...

@oldspice: Wie kann ich dich denn mal erreichen? Bist ja auch nur Gast hier so wie ich ...

Hat denn sonst noch irgendwer Neuigkeiten?

Grüße

der Daniel


----------



## Heiko (4 April 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*



derDaniel schrieb:


> @oldspice: Wie kann ich dich denn mal erreichen? Bist ja auch nur Gast hier so wie ich ...


Meldet Euch an, dann könnt Ihr Euch persönliche Nachrichten schicken, die außer Euch niemand liest.
Und kosten tuts auch nix.


----------



## webwatcher (4 April 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*



derDaniel schrieb:


> @oldspice: Wie kann ich dich denn mal erreichen? Bist ja auch nur Gast hier so wie ich ...


Nur per P(rivater)N(achricht)  nach Anmeldung. Posten von Mailadressen ist im Forum verboten


----------



## derDaniel (4 April 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Hi,

das mit den Mailadressen habe ich schon mitbekommen.

Bei mir hat es sich so eben aufgeklärt. Ich habe mich im Dezember bei der Seite HotorNot angemeldet. Eine recht beliebte Kontaktbörse und Flirtseite wo man Bilder von sich hochladen kann und bewerten lassen kann. Im Januar habe ich diese Seite recht oft genutzt und auch Mails geschrieben (was bei Männern nur mit dem Premium Account geht). Wollte mich zu Februar dann abmelden und habs verpeilt ... Habe eben meine alten Mailadressen durchforstet ob ich mich nicht doch irgendwo mal angemeldet habe und bin dabei darauf gestoßen. Die Mail aufgemacht, 9,99 im Monat über Handy ... Tja, selber Schuld Daniel  Habe den Premium Account jetzt gekündigt. Hoffe das klappt auch, mal sehen.

Wünsche allen anderen noch viel Erfolg bei euren Fällen!

Grüße und schönes WE

der Daniel


----------



## Ungregistriert (21 April 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Ich  hatte  auch  Probleme  mit  RateOne. Habe  einige  Zeit  immer  diese  Nachricht  bekommen: E Plus  hat  ihnen  soeben 4,99 Euro  für  die  Nutzung  des  Premium  Dienstes  von  RateOne  berechnet. Bei  Fragen  wenden  Sie  sich  bitte  an  den  Partner. 

Ich  habe  das  meinem  Neffen  erzählt  und  der  hat  mir  den  Tipp  gegeben  das  ich  doch  mal  E Plus  anrufen  soll  und  das  Problem  schildern  soll  das  habe  ich  gemacht. Die  Dame  am  Telefon  hat  mir  eine  Nummer  gegeben  die  ich  dann  anrufen  sollte. 

Die  Nummer  lautet: O1805/890111   ob  die  jetzt  für  jedermann  ist  weiß  ich  nicht  bei  mir  hat  es  geklappt. 
Dann  habe  ich  die  obige  Nummer  angerufen. Ein  Herr  war  am  Telefon  und  hat  gesagt  ich  solle  eine  sms  mit  dem  Text: stop-5145  an  die  Nummer  88188  schicken. 5 Minuten  danach  habe  ich  eine  sms  bekommen  mit  dem  Text: Ihr  Abo  bei  Cyberservices  wurde  beendet. Wie  gesagt  ob  das  jetzt  für  jeden  gilt  weiß  ich  nicht  bei  mir  hat  es  geklappt. Ich  wünsche  bei  euren  Versuche  viel  Glück. Ute


----------



## Thay (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Hab die Infonummer von denen auch mal angerufen, daraufhin bekommt man eine Info-SMS geschicht, wo drin steht, wieviele SMS man bei denen bezahlen muss sowie der Zugangspin für die Anmeldung. Dort kann man dann einsehen, welche Abo's man bei denen aktiv am laufen hat. Zudem steht dann auch dieses hier dabei:



> Für Rückfragen zum Dienst wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an den jeweiligen Content Partner.
> 
> Zum Beenden eines Abonnements senden Sie eine SMS mit dem Text "Stop" und dem jeweiligen Abo-Code durch ein Leerzeichen getrennt an die 88188.
> Beispiel: "Stop 1234" an die 88188.
> Abonnements können Sie auch auf den entsprechenden Web-Seiten des Content Partners beenden.


----------



## JoKle (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Ich habe Ihren Beitrag im Forum für RateOne " Probleme" gelesen.
Wir sind auch betroffen, haben aber bereits Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt gestellt.
Um die dortige Behörde zu einem schnellen Handeln zu motivieren wäre eine zusätzliche AZ. hilfreich, wenn der Verdacht auf eine Betrugsfall nahe liegt.

MFG. JoKle  (gerne können Sie mich auch privat kontakten, einfach nach meiner e-mail Adr. fragen)


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Hallo,

seit gestern habe ich auch das Problem mit Rate one. Ich habe 2 SMS von der kurzwahl 22565 bekommen. Und heute eine Chat Sms mit einer richtigen Handynummer. Wenn ich mich auf die seite einlogge von dtms sehe ich nur die beiden sms die ich mit stop geschickt habe ... dafür sollen mir jeweils 1,99euro berechnet werden. ???!!! ... Nun kommt es noch besser. Nachdem ich KEINE bestätigungs sms erhalten habe, habe ich wie oben beschrieben stop 22565 an die kurzwahl geschickt. Dann kommt die Meldund es liegen keine abo´s vor. Wie kann es dann sein das ich trotzdem noch eine chat sms bekomme ... ICh werde Morgen zur Polizei gehen und dieses zur anzeige bringen. Ich hab die schnauze gestrichen voll. Mein Handy Provider o2 hat wirklich ALLES versucht um mir zu helfen. 5euro guthaben weil ich teure 0180 5 nummernanrufen musste ... und heute bekomme ich kostenlos ne neue Handynummer zugeschickt. Nix des so trotzt werde ich Morgen zur Polizei gehen. WIe hoch meine Handy rechnung ausfällt weiss ich nicht. Allerdings meinte die nette kollegin von o2 das wenn die rechnung extrem hoch ist, dabei reden wir hier nicht von 10 oder 40 euro, dann kommen die mir definitv auf jeden fall entgegen ... Die tuhen wirklich alles um sie die Kunden zu halten. Das finde ich super ... 

Das habe ich auch noch gefunden:
Rate One GmbH

Ansprechpartner bei Rate ONe!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*



> Und heute eine Chat Sms mit einer richtigen Handynummer ...noch eine chat sms bekomme


Wahrscheinlich hat der erste Chat die Nummer an den nächsten weitergegeben. Solange man auf diese normale Handynummer nicht antwortet entstehen aber keine Kosten.
Und so wie es aussieht (es liegen keine abo´s vor) ist der Chat dtms beendet.

Eins ist unklar. Hast du auf die Kurzwahl geantwortet?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Nein zum Glück nicht. Ich denke auch das die erste SMS irgendwas ins rollen gebracht hat. Ich sei auf der 22565 herzlichen willkommen usw. Die Seite Lovehall.de die angegeben wird befindet sich im Aufbau. Dir Service Nummer die ich von o2 erhalten habe war eine reine kennen lern nummer wo frauen auf band gesprochen haben. Ich hoffe nur das ich diesen Montag keine Böse überraschung erlebe. Ich bin ja wirklich absolut kein Mensch von Gewalt. Aber bei denen fahre ich von München aus persönlich vorbei ... die werden mich kennen lernen. Ich habe einen richtigen hass gegen Menschen die es denen die ehrlich für ihr Geld arbeiten gehen so schwer machen. Ich habe eine lange Email verfasst und an die Bundesnetzagentur geschickt mit allen daten die mir vorliegen. Morgen gehe ich wie gesagt zur Polizei. Ob ich darauf antworte oder nicht spielt für mich keine rolle. Da geht es mir um prinzip das mich jemand versucht anzupissen... und zwar finanziell. Das geht mal garnicht. Ich hab heute eine neue Nummer von o2 erhalten. Es gibt doch noch Hoffnung auf dieser Welt...


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Doch ... auf die Kurzwahl hab ich mit Stop geantwortet weil ich gelesen habe das das helfen soll. Als nix kam hab ich nochmal eine mit Stopp geschickt. Kam wieder nix zurück. Jetzt hoffe ich nur das da nix mehr kommt durch die neue nummer ...


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Dann dürften normalerweise nur 2 mal 1.99 € angefallen sein.

Sollten jedoch für *eingegangene* SMS Gebühren anfallen (dtms bietet Chat-Betreibern sowas an) dann wäre das neu.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Am Samstag den 21.06.2008 waren wir wieder mal im Chat und schrieb mit jemanden.
Dann musste er schnell raus und gab mir seine (normale) Handynummer

Ich hab dann an  seine Handy-Nummer folgende SMS geschickt

Dann kam etwa eine Stunde später folgende SMS zurück:
 „Willkommen bei Deiner FlirtCommunity. Deine Nachricht wurde weitergeleitet. Gratis-Werbung inkl./AGB auf www.lovehall.de /(1,99 EUR/SMS/min) >>>Absender 22565<<<“
Auf diese SMS antwortete ich nicht! (Übrigens auf der Angegebenen Internetseite steht nicht außer „BAUSTELLE“
Dann kam die Nächste SMS von der Service Nummer >22565< .
Ich habe auf keinerlei der SMS´n geantwortet.
Das Profil von dem User war einen Tag später aus dem Chat gelöscht gewesen.
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wer mich versucht abzuzocken!....Aber dieser wird mich noch kennen lernen!....

O2 hat mir gesagt, das die Firma "mobileview GmbH" dahinter steckt!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

ich habe heute über einen chat die handy-nr. 0175-9736333 mit einem netten text bekommen. das seltsame war, das die nr. nicht in ziffern, sondern ausgeschrieben war. also "null eins sieben fünf/.... usw. 
aber da der text so nett geschrieben war, hab ich mal eine sms an diese nr. geschickt und erst über eine stunde später die bereits bekannte sms von der kurzwahl 22565 bekommen, mit weiterleitung und so. 
darauf habe ich natürlich nicht geantwortet! ich schätze mal, das ich hier bei meiner ersten sms nur den normalen preis/sms und nicht den überteuerten preis von1,99 € bezahlt habe, aber wirklich sehen werde ich das erst auf meiner rechnung. 
dann werde ich ja sehen, ob für weitergeleitete sms auch der absender, also ich, zahlen muss??


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Ich habe heute einen Rechnung bekommen von O2... da standt das ich Sms von/an kurzwahl (premiumtarif) Datum:01.06.2008,Dienst:sms an 50550/Rate One ,Anzahl:11 Betrag 18,39... ich sehe nicht ein das ich das zahlen soll, weil habe dort nicht mal angemeldet und ich weis überhaupt nihct was Rate One ist... und ich eine nummer von Rate One gefunden in Internet,, und habe gefragt den was das soll, und ich werde nicht zahlen, bis sie mir nicht nachweisen können und mir ein Vetrag zuschicken... oder wie ich dem Abo oder was auch immer das ist beendet kann...
die haben mir da einfach ausgelacht, wollten mit mir nicht reden,, und sie wollten nichs wissen von meine Handy nummer , Persönliche daten oder so.. haben gesagt schicken sie uns Kopie von Telefonrechnung und dann sehen sie weiter. und hat aufgelegt ... ist doch frech heit,, 
Leute was soll ich jetzt blos tun.. mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Bei mir waren die ZAhlen ja auch in Worten geschrieben und es war die Gleiche Handynummer. Einfach mit RateOne in Verbindung setzen und nach der Frau vom Qualitätsmanagement verlangen und vor allem die Bundesnetzagentur Informieren und dort den FAll schildern, damit die Nummer endlich abgeschaltet wird!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

BITTE MELDET ALLES DER BUNDESNETZAGENTUR - je mehr mehr Beschwerden eintreffen, umso  besser!  Die sind in der Lage, dieser Firma das Handwerk zu legen!....Anscheinend ist O2 nicht daran Interessiert seine Kunden besser zu Schützen!


----------



## abcd (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*



> da standt das ich Sms von/an kurzwahl (premiumtarif)


Hast du gesendet oder empfangen?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

also ich habe nur empfangen,,, also ich habe am 01.06.2008 zum erstem mal ne smsm bekommen von nummer 50550, habe die aufgemacht,,,,
und dann habe ich sms oft bekommen,,, (willst du mit ner solche weib kennen lernen usw). ich habe auf die sms nie geantwortet und später auch nie gelesen sonder glech geloscht...
seit eine woche habe ich von denen kein sms mehr bekommen,,,
aber was komisch ist in O2 rechnung steht ob ich dennen an die vorwahl 50550 gesendet habe 11 sms, was überhaupt ne war ist...
Mein ehemann hat gesagt ich soll o2 noch mal anrufen.. habe das gemacht und alles erklärt.. das ich nie sms an die vorwahl gesendet habe, usw 
und das Ich gestern auch nach O2 Kundencenter angerufen habe... hab erklärt auch das gleiche was ich heute erklärt habe..
sie gaben mir von Rate one eine 0180 nummer,, sagen ich soll da mit den in verbindung setzten.. hab da angerufen,,, wie o2 gesagt hat,, aber das war falsche nummer,, also waren frauen am telefon (flirt mist.. computer stimme) naja hab gleich aufgelegt.. habe lange in googel gesucht richtige nummer gefunden und angerufen,, aber wenn ich erzähle um was es geht will keiner mit mir reden..(sagten aber nur das ich Rechnungs sendung soll und dann sehen weiter)
O2 sagte das soll ich auf kein fall machen... wenn zb ich nächste monat wieder rechnung von dne bekomme muss dann Rechnungsreklamierung machen,, aber erst trotzdem zahlen wenn wieder 2 rechnung kommt von den (((.. ja weis nicht was ich machen soll...


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Ich habe nur einmal an die 0175-9736333 geschrieben, weil ich dachte es wollte mich jemand kennen lernen und so eine "normale" Nummer ist doch nicht verdächtig (dachte ich)!? Aber auf die 22565 habe ich dann nicht mehr geantwortet (Ich mag keine Abzocke-Nummer. Ich muß mein Geld ehrlich und hart verdienen. Lieber Spende ich es an einen gemeinnützigen Verein, als es solchen Hotlines in der Rachen zu werfen!).
O2 sagte ich solle "STOP ALLES" als SMS an die 22565 schicken!...doch ich bin der Meinung das dieses die Abzocke Firma nur möchte um mich herauszulocken! Denn eine Garantie konnte mir O2 nicht geben, dass dann alles aufhört!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Ja mir hat O2 auch kein garantie gegeben,, sie sagte ich muss in die Firma melden (Rate one) und da mein nummer sperren, und wenn ich abo habe, das sie es stoppen...
Hab auch heute wieder versucht anzurufen in (rat One) eine Beraterin,, sagte ich muss mein Handy rechnung schicken und dann erst wird alles geprüft,, aber genaus kann sie mir sagen wenn ich nur Die rechnung den zuschicke.. Sie sagte sie brauchen meine Handynummer und meine Daten also Name Vorname,,, und ich sagte ich kann ihn das durch telefon dursagen,, die Beraterin ich brauche nur ihr Tele Rechnung von 02, dann sehen wir weiter..  an sonst muss ich zaheln weiter,,, 
Also ich gebe doch meine rechnung nicht den ,, dort stehen meine Bankverbindung, meine alle daten , telefonnummer usw.. das vertsößt doch gegen meine datenschutz rechte...
Ich habe entschlossen morgen zum anwalt zu fahren,, weil sonst sehe ich keine andere möglich keit


----------



## Pepe3 (2 Juli 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*



Ungregistriert schrieb:


> Ich  hatte  auch  Probleme  mit  RateOne. Habe  einige  Zeit  immer  diese  Nachricht  bekommen: E Plus  hat  ihnen  soeben 4,99 Euro  für  die  Nutzung  des  Premium  Dienstes  von  RateOne  berechnet. Bei  Fragen  wenden  Sie  sich  bitte  an  den  Partner.
> 
> Ich  habe  das  meinem  Neffen  erzählt  und  der  hat  mir  den  Tipp  gegeben  das  ich  doch  mal  E Plus  anrufen  soll  und  das  Problem  schildern  soll  das  habe  ich  gemacht. Die  Dame  am  Telefon  hat  mir  eine  Nummer  gegeben  die  ich  dann  anrufen  sollte.
> 
> ...


Bei mir hat es auch geklappt bei einer anderen Sache unter dem gleichen Schritt. Pepe3


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Hey Leute!!!

Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem wie ihr! und ich glaube ich habe die Lösung des Problems!

Ich habe an eine völlig normale handynummer geschrieben und kurz darauf kam mir ne sms zurück mit der nummer 22565 wodrin stand das ich mich für´ne sms flirt community registriert haben soll. ich habe daraufhin ne 0180er nummer von der firma angerufen die nur 14ct/min kostete also nicht die welt.. und auch ohne lange warteschleife. Dann habe ich einer mitarbeiterin mein Problem geschildert und gefordert das sie mich aus dem system löscht. Sie sagte mir 3 möglichkeiten es zu löschen: per Mail, Fax und das dritte hab ich vergessen. ich hab ne mail geschrieben an [email protected]

Der Inhalt bestand aus "wie es dazu gekommen ist" , und meine Löschung. Noch am selben tag haben sie mir eine Bestätigung meiner löschung zurückgesendet.

Ich gebe euch mal die Nummer, die email-adresse habt ihr ja schon.
Tel: 0180 30 70 3 00

Allerdings muss sie euch erst durchstellen, also wundert euch nich das ihr in irgendeiner form abgewiesen werdet oder so.. müsst halt nur erwähnen das ihr euch ohne es zu wissen bei rate One gmbh angemeldet habt und ihr wollt euch löschen.

Für weitere Fragen ICQ Nummer: [.........]


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Ich geb euch mal ein Beispiel wie das auszusehen hat und wie es zurückkommt:


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

heute, dem 25.07.2008 habe ich mich über SMS mit einer normalen Handynummer in Verbindung gesetzt. Kurz darauf bekam ich eine SMS mit der Nummer 22565 wodrin stand, dass ich mich bei einer SMS-Flirt-Community registriert haben soll. Nach Ausführlichen Internetrecherchen habe ich unter der Nummer 22565 Ihre Firma gefunden. Daraufhin habe ich mich umgehend mit einem Ihrer Mitarbeiter in Verbindung gesetzt, welche mir geraten habe Ihnen diese E-Mail zu schicken. Hiermit fordere ich Sie auf, mich schnellstmöglichst aus Ihrem System zu löschen und dafür zu sorgen, dass ich nicht weiter von dieser Nummer belästigt werde. Desweiteren wurde ich gebeten meinen Namen und meine Nummer anzugeben. Mein Name ist "Nils *****" und meine Handynummer 01609*******
Ich hoffe wir verbleiben im Guten und ich bekomme eine bestätigung der Löschung meiner Nummer aus Ihrem System.


Mit freudlichen Grüßen


Nils *****


----------



## drumer (10 August 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Hallo

Ich hatte mich die letzten im studiVZ angemeldet. Kurze später bekam ich von eonem Mädchen eine Nachricht, dass diese mich kennenlernen will etc. Es stand auch eine Handynummer dabei 015 ..... Sie würde sich freuen, wenn ich mich melden würde. 
Ich dachte mir dabei natürlich nichts weiter udn schreib an diese Nummer eine SMS. Kurze Zeit später bekam ich eine SMS von dtms GmbH SMS Chat und das das Antworten auf diese SMS 1,99€ kostet. ich dachte es sei Werbung und löschte sie. Kurz darauf bekam ich wieder eine SMS von einer 755XX Nummer. Ich war verwundert das diese "Internetbekanntschaft" von so einer Nummer schreibt. Ich dachte, sie schrieb vom Internet aus eine SMS. Ich schreib zuerst auf die richtige Handynummer zurück (015 ... ). Da passierte aber nichts. Ich schickte die gleiche SMS Nocheinmal an die eigenartige Nummer 755 ... . Wieder einige Zeit später bekam ich eine Antwort, ich freute mich natürlich.  Ich schrieb vielleicht 5 SMS als ich merkte, dass die SMS 1,99€ kostete (jaja selbst schuld ich weiß). Als ich die Hanydummer anklingeln wollte, brach auch jedes mal die Verbindung ab, da wurde ich wieder stutzig. Ich fragte sie denn, ob sie mich denn nicht einmal anklingeln oer anrufen könne um ihre richtige Nummer zubekommen. Sie antwortete darauf, woher sie denn meine Handynummer haben solle. 
An welche Nummer hat denn dann aber sie die SMS geschickt, wenn nicht an meine Handynummer, ich aber sie auf meinem Handy empfangen habe. Glücklicherweise hab ich ein prepaid Handy von O2, sonst wäre meine Rechnung jetzt schon extrem hoch. da ich aber nun kein Geld mehr hatte schreib ich eine SMS von dem Handy meines Vaters aus. Kurze Zeit später kam wieder dtms Gmbh SMS chat usw. 
So, diese ungewisse Person schreibt jtzt immer auf beide Nummern, was natürlich sehr dumm ist. Wie krieg ich es hin, damit der Mist aufhört und ich nicht immer solche SMS bekommen. Kann 02 diese Nummer sperren. Zu Info: Mein Vater ein Vertrag bei Base.

Würde mich wirklich sehr über eure schnelle Hilfe freuen.

LG


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 August 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Das ist keine "ungewisse Person", sondern gewiss keine Person - zumindest nicht (nur) eine. Und egal, welche Frage Du der Person stellst, sie wird eine Antwort parat haben, die stimmen könnte - aber auch nicht.

Hier eine passende Veröffentlichung der Verbraucherzentrale

Bei nahezu allen SMS-Chats ist Betrug in den AGB enthalten - wenn man beispielsweise die Irreführung als Betrug ansehen möchte, dass ein Mann als eine Frau schreibt.

Das Fernsehen sucht manchmal Leute wie Dich, die auf diese Weise reingelegt werden:
RTL sucht Opfer von Abzocke bei Flirtlines und Singlebörsen - Antispam e.V.

Lies auch mal hier
Betrug bei SMS-Chats: Das schmutzige Geschäft mit der Einsamkeit - Panorama - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten



> Wie krieg ich es hin, damit der Mist aufhört und ich nicht immer solche SMS bekomme?



a. nie mehr antworten und warten (Problem: kann dauern)
b. Anbieter rausfinden und dort fordern, dass keine sms mehr kommen (Problem: Dann tauft sich die Briefkastenfirma um und es kann weiter gehen) (was ist denn die komplette Kurzwahl? 
c. "stop" senden an die 75xxx (Problem: kostet 1,99 und ob's was bringt ist fraglich)

Natürlich kann die Person echt sein. Man kann auch viel Geld beim Lotto gewinnen.


----------



## drumer (11 August 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

ich hatte stop 75570 gesendet. die sms kam allerdings nur normale 0,19€ und nicht 1,99€. ich bekam eine antwort, das kein abo vorhanden ist und wenn ich den sms beenden möchte, das leerzeichen enterfen sollte. ich hatte die sms korrekt geschrieben. naja, mein handy ist jetzt eh zur reperatur und ich hab kein leihgerät bekommen. also 10- 14 tage ist erstmla funkstille.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Wenn Du da nur so ´ne 1.99 pro SMS Nachricht bekommen hast ist es auch kein Abo.
Da versuchen nur irgendwelche Deppen Dich zu ner Message zu überreden.

Bin ich auch drauf reingefallen - nach 4 Tagen rumgenerve hat´s dann aufgehört.
Habe allerdings nicht eine Nachricht an die 53er Nummer geschickt.

Frech fand ich vor allem fogendes:
Als die gemerkt haben, dass ich auf die Nummer nicht antworte - heisst ja wohl, dass ich die Kostenfalle bemerkt habe - kamen plötzlich Nachrichten wenn ich das ABO (was ja gar keins ist) kündigen wollte, müsste ich 10 (!!!) SMS mit Ende senden.

So ein Schwachsinn - und ich glaub auch da fallen noch Leute drauf rein.

Man man man.


----------



## M&M2005 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*



drumer schrieb:


> ich hatte stop 75570 gesendet. die sms kam allerdings nur normale 0,19€ und nicht 1,99€. ich bekam eine antwort, das kein abo vorhanden ist und wenn ich den sms beenden möchte, das leerzeichen enterfen sollte. ich hatte die sms korrekt geschrieben. naja, mein handy ist jetzt eh zur reperatur und ich hab kein leihgerät bekommen. also 10- 14 tage ist erstmla funkstille.


 
nicht warten: melde die Nummer der TK Firma, die sie vermietet hat als SPAM.

Die sind dann gesetzlich verpflichtet dem nachzugehen, habe aber (da sie ja dran verdienen) kein soooo grosses Interesse das umgehend abzuschalten.

Also meldest Du das auch noch der BNA.


----------



## M&M2005 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Premium SMS

Hier kann man überprüfen, wem eine KWN gehört.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Na dtms/RateOne gehört das Nümmerchen und die haben's bestimmt vermietet an die Dänen oder die neuen russischen Freunde der Dänen. Wie frühers halt: geile Puppen, Hardcore close ups, Amateur-Gruppensex - und das alles frisch vom Server der sauberen DTMS/R1. Das freut sicher auch den Großaktionär. Allez Hopp
Und: ich weiß, dass man hier im Forum nur schreiben darf, was man belegen kann.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Die saubere Firma und die vergessene Vergangenheit - Live!
rufnummern.info - Das Portal für Rufnummern
Pfui, pfui, pfui nach Mainz.


> Großes Potenzial verspricht sich P* dabei auch von seinem neuen Großaktionär H*. Zum einen wird D+S die Vetriebswege von SAP nützen können. Andererseits öffnen sich dem Konzern durch den prominenten Investor neue Türen.


----------



## micha666 (14 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

moin moin ich habe bei erotikdating.de ein abo abgeschlossen kome nun dortauch nicht mehr rauswelche möglich keiten gibt es da ich die sms mit der nummer... zum stopen der abo's nicht mehr habe..... bitte ich um hilfe.... und vor allem wo und wie kann ich dort dannmein profil löschen???? danke schon mal


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Hier ist leider nicht der Support von Fundorado und Freenet. 
Google mal nach "fundorado" und "support".


----------



## M&M2005 (14 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Na dtms/RateOne gehört das Nümmerchen und die haben's bestimmt vermietet an die Dänen oder die neuen russischen Freunde der Dänen. Wie frühers halt: geile Puppen, Hardcore close ups, Amateur-Gruppensex - und das alles frisch vom Server der sauberen DTMS/R1. Das freut sicher auch den Großaktionär. Allez Hopp
> Und: ich weiß, dass man hier im Forum nur schreiben darf, was man belegen kann.


 
Diese Aussage ist mal wieder Unsinn.... oder anders gesagt: zeige mir eine TK Firma die den Inhalt ihrer Kunden auf den eigenen Servern hat.


----------



## M&M2005 (14 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*



micha666 schrieb:


> moin moin ich habe bei erotikdating.de ein abo abgeschlossen kome nun dortauch nicht mehr rauswelche möglich keiten gibt es da ich die sms mit der nummer... zum stopen der abo's nicht mehr habe..... bitte ich um hilfe.... und vor allem wo und wie kann ich dort dannmein profil löschen???? danke schon mal


 
Finde herraus wem die KWN gehört, melde Dich dort und kündige direkt beim Besitzer der KWN, nicht beim Inhalteanbieter.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*



M&M2005 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist mal wieder Unsinn.... oder anders gesagt: zeige mir eine TK Firma die den Inhalt ihrer Kunden auf den eigenen Servern hat.


Wie wäre es mit OPTUS in Australien? *lol*
(ich verlange jetzt nicht von Dir, den Zusammenhang zwischen der Meldung in Australien und der Dänenseite bei Rate One zu erklären)

PS:


			
				Webseite der Rate One GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Mitglieds Zone:
> 
> * Nur Amateure Movies
> * Mega Photo Galerien
> ...


mehr davon?
Mir ist schon klar, dass es sich dabei um eine vergessene (und mittlerweile auch nicht mehr aktive) Seite handelt. Rate One kann ja mal bei mir nachfragen, wenn die einen Suchhinweis brauchen 

*Dieser Exkurs inkl. der Erwähnung der Russen und Dänen soll eher als eine Art ironischer Seitenhieb verstanden werden denn als Sachverhaltsbeschreibung!!!*


----------



## M&M2005 (14 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Rate One kann ja mal bei mir nachfragen, wenn die einen Suchhinweis brauchen


 
Täusche ich mich, oder ist R1 kaum noch mehr als eine "Marke" von DTMS ?

So gesehen wirds schwerfallen jemanden zu finden den das interessiert


----------



## Unregistriert (14 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*



M&M2005 schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich, oder ist R1 kaum noch mehr als eine "Marke" von DTMS ?



das weißt du doch wohl selbst am besten oder arbeitest du nicht bei Rate One?


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Die entsprechende Seite wurde von zwei Studenten für Rate One programmiert. Sie taucht in den AGB der dtms auf. Mir fiel das ja nur wieder ein, weil hier gefragt wurde, wann dtms welche Informationen über Nummerninhaber bekannt geben darf (und an wen).



> VII. Besondere Rechte von dtms gegenüber Kunden als Anbietern von Mehrwertdienstleistungen
> (1)     dtms ist berechtigt, unter einer Service-Rufnummer, derzeit: 0180 515 0900 (0,14 €/Min. aus dem dt. Festnetz,abweichende Preise aus dem Mobilfunk), Anrufern entweder als Hinweisansage oder mittels eines Agenten insbesondere Anschrift und Telefonnummer des Kunden als Anbieter von Mehrwertdienstleistungen, den verantwortlichen Ansprechpartner in Deutschland und das Informations- - / Service-Portal rufnummern.info [Informationsportal für Servicerufnummern] zu nennen.
> 
> (2)     Das Service-Portal rufnummern.info [Informationsportal für Servicerufnummern] wird im Rahmen der technischen und betrieblichen Möglichkeiten von dtms die zuvor genannten Informationen im Internet zur Verfügung stellen.



Die Seite ist lustig. Gerade eben stand da zB ein Teltarif-Werbebanner: "Premium-SMS: Oft gefährlich, manchmal nützlich". Für dtms eine ungewöhnliche Werbebotschaft *lol*


----------



## M&M2005 (15 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> das weißt du doch wohl selbst am besten oder arbeitest du nicht bei Rate One?



Und welche Frage steckt nun hinter dieser Frage ? :scherzkeks:

Ich kann Dir versichern das ich nicht für R1 arbeite, egal was Du mit Deiner merkwürdigen Frage unterstellen wolltest, Mr. Anonymus.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

soll das jetzt das offizielle  Dementi sein?  Hier wurde bisher nicht dementiert:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...fach-dicht-gemacht-post249488.html#post249491


----------



## M&M2005 (15 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> soll das jetzt das offizielle  Dementi sein?  Hier wurde bisher nicht dementiert:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...fach-dicht-gemacht-post249488.html#post249491



Ich werde auch nie irgendwas dementieren oder bestätigen.

Wüsste nicht warum ich das tun sollte. Weder bei Leuten die hier mit einem Nick posten, noch bei Leuten die lieber anonym bleiben.

Nur als Anmerkung: es gibt von mir auch einige Tips wie man aus Abos mit dtms und Co am besten wieder raus kommt.

Aber wie in dem anderen Thread schon erwähnt: was nicht ins Wunschdenken passt, wird ignoriert. :wall:


----------



## rostocker89 (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Moin moin, habe auch das problem mit dieser "rate one GmbH". 
Habe mich letzte woche auf so einer dating seite angemeldet und habe dazu ein 1wöchiges Abo per SMS abgeschlossen(9,99EUR). Naja das mit dem 1 wöchigen ABO kann ich wohl knicken oder, die 9,99EUR werden wohl jeden Monat auf meiner Handyrechnung präsentiert werden, nehm ich mal stark an.
Ich hätte jetzt gern mal ein Tipp wie ich weiter vorgehen soll??.. naja meine Handyrechnung habe ich jetzt noch nicht bekommen und versucht zu kündigen habe ich auch nicht( stand ja drin das das besagte Abo nach einer Woche wieder erlischt -.-).... Aber ich gehe wie gesagt mal davon aus, das die jetzt jeden Monat die 9,99EUR abziehen oder?!?
Also wäre es eine gute Idee gleich zum Anwalt zu rennen, das der das in die Hand nimmt oder versuchen diesen Mist auf eigene Faust zu kündigen?( was nach meiner Meinung nicht viel Hoffnung macht..)

Bitte um aufschlussreiche tipps


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Bei meinen Bruder wurden auch wöchentlich 10 Euro für die Nutzung eines Premium-Dienstes  von Rate One abgebucht.
Habe die Nummer 01805-890111 angerufen mich mittels der Pin (bekommt man am Telefon gesagt) dann auf die Seite Sms-Support.de eingelogt dort konnte ich dann sehen : 

Erotik Dating      Abo	5170	   18.07.2008	15.10.2008    9,99 €   Inter Max Internet s.r.o
.....
.....

Habe dann eine Sms an 88188 mit dem text :      Stop 5170      geschickt.
Eine Minute später die Mail " Ihr Abo bei Erotik Dating wurde beendet!"

Hoffe es hat geklappt und die Sache damit sich erledigt.

Viel Glück euch allen!
Lasst euch von den verdammten ..ern nicht abzocken.


----------



## blizzy (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Lasst euch von den verdammten ..ern nicht abzocken.


 

Nein, das überlassen wir dir. Allein durch die Stop-SMS hast du dich ja bereits abzocken lassen...


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

...und du hast damit die "Abenteuer" der Familie B* aus Nürnberg finanziert. Igitt.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

ich arbeite dafür ^^


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

ich habe genau das getan mit der stop sms und alles aber anstatt das das abo beendet wurde bekomm ich ne sms zurück in der steht: kein aktuelles web.abonnement vorhanden. bitte entfernen sie das leerzeichen, falls sie einen sms-chat beenden wollen.
was tun? am besten ne kündigung per e-mail oder schriftlich abschicken oder?... lg


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

normal müsste mit der stop sms alles ok sein und ihr werdet nicht mehr angeschrieben bekommt noch eine abschieds sms oder nicht ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> abschieds sms


"Schade, dass sie die Abenteuer der Familie B aus Nürnberg nicht weiter finanzieren" - so etwa?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 November 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

nein nicht ganz so aber so ungefähr *grins


----------



## Unregistriert (9 November 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Rate one GmbH - dtms AG*

Hallo,
habe auch ein Problem mit diesem SMS chat.
wurde auch von einer "Person" angeschrieben, hab mir dabei eigentlich nichts gedacht, bis dann nach so ca. 15 sms eine nachricht kam:"sie haben die Schwelle von 50€ überschritten!"
kann ich da was dagegen tun oder muss ich die rechnung dieses mal einfach bezahlen und dann einfach nicht mehr zurück schreiben?
würde mich über schnelle hilfe freuen,
mfg


----------

